# Red foot vs blueberry!



## SRreptiles (Jul 25, 2014)

Did a little photographing today to update some of my animals and had fun with this yearling red foot eating a blueberry. 

Thanks for checking the pics out.

Squiggles eating a blueberry


----------



## Flipper (Jul 25, 2014)

Love the tongue


----------



## christinaland128 (Jul 25, 2014)

Adorable! Grrrrr get it!


----------

